# SFS Pick Carts



## DatBoi9497 (Oct 30, 2020)

So currently SFS/OPU take almost every 3-tier in the store along with our 7 SFS carts. So is there any way to order more because I could not find the part number on workbench at all and we desperately need more pick carts since we do more orders than 2, 3, and 6 pack station stores in our district currently and the rest of the store keeps taking the 3-tiers we keep back by the pack station. My ETL tried to find them on GoCart but they could only find parts for the SFS carts and not the carts themselves.


----------



## MrT (Oct 31, 2020)

Need to get approval from hq.


----------



## Dog (Nov 1, 2020)

Talk to your SD. I’m not sure you will be able to get more carts, as the number of carts given to a store is based on # of pack stations, not by order volume, but your SD can get the proper information for you!


----------



## Mudbones123 (Nov 3, 2020)

DatBoi9497 said:


> So currently SFS/OPU take almost every 3-tier in the store along with our 7 SFS carts. So is there any way to order more because I could not find the part number on workbench at all and we desperately need more pick carts since we do more orders than 2, 3, and 6 pack station stores in our district currently and the rest of the store keeps taking the 3-tiers we keep back by the pack station. My ETL tried to find them on GoCart but they could only find parts for the SFS carts and not the carts themselves.


How do you do more orders than 6 pack station stores what's your daily forecast? and do you go over it?


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Nov 4, 2020)

Mudbones123 said:


> How do you do more orders than 6 pack station stores what's your daily forecast? and do you go over it?


They could have a really bad SFS program but before this week we did around 900 daily with 2&3 pack station stores doing about the same and the 6 pack station store doing only like 200 more than us.


----------



## Mudbones123 (Nov 4, 2020)

DatBoi9497 said:


> They could have a really bad SFS program but before this week we did around 900 daily with 2&3 pack station stores doing about the same and the 6 pack station store doing only like 200 more than us.


We do about 1500 a day with 3 stations I would love 6 stations more hours more equipment more space.


----------

